# HKSOA questions legality of Tosa crew detention



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Taipei: The Hong Kong Shipowners Association has voiced its support of the officers of the VLCC Tosa that have spent over three months in custody in Taiwan on the basis of an alleged collision resulting in a capsized fishing boat. In a statement to the press, the HKSOA said tat it is “ once again, appalled and extremely disappointed at the continuing trend of so-called ‘developed’ economies to treat seafarers with little regard for their basic human rights.” ...cont../..


http://www.seatradeasia-online.com/News/4343.html


----------

